# &quot;Windows Schutzfehler. Bitte starten Sie neu.&quot;



## AnotherGuyver (14. August 2004)

Hi all,

also ich hab folgendes Problem:
Zuerst Bootet der PC ganz normal, als er jedoch zu dem Punkt kommt, wo der Desktop mit den ganzen Symbolen geladen werden sollen(kommt nicht mal dazu), steht auf einem schön hellblau bemalten Hintergrund:

Windows Schutzfehler. Bitte starten sie neu.
System  angehalten.

Das Problem ist glaub ich dadurch entstanden, dass ich mal wieder meine alte "Virtua Fighter 2" CD ausgegraben und ein Patch draufgemacht habe, bei dem man noch ein paar Grafikeinstellungen mehr vornehmen kann. Nach dem gescheiterten Versuch die Grafik ein bißchen aufzupolieren(das Spiel blieb hängen) dachte ich mir nichts weiter dabei und startete den PC neu. Allerdings kam daraufhin die oben besagte Fehlermeldung. Zuerst dachte ich, dass die Festplatte hinüber sei, jedoch konnte ich den PC im Abgesuchertem Modus starten und problemlos auf meine Daten zugreifen. Ich habe es auch geschafft auf dem Rechner Linux laufen, was genauso problemlos lief. Nun denk ich mal, dass wenn ich Windows neuinstalliere(hab momentan ME, will aber auf XP umsteigen), das Problem behoben sein sollte. Trotzdem möchte ich wissen, ob es denn nicht noch ein Weg gibt mein System wieder zum Laufen zu bringen.

mfg
AnotherGuyver


----------



## moy2k (15. August 2004)

versuch doch mal den abgesicherten modus, wenn der pc hochfährt , im bildschirm mit dem gelben stern da immerwieder auf F8 hämmern. und das game deinstalliern


----------



## kay2 (15. August 2004)

moy2k am 15.08.2004 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> versuch doch mal den abgesicherten modus, wenn der pc hochfährt , im bildschirm mit dem gelben stern da immerwieder auf F8 hämmern. und das game deinstalliern




oder system wiederherstellung

als das ma bei uns kam mussten wir allerdings neu installieren


----------



## AnotherGuyver (15. August 2004)

Ich hab's geschafft im Abgesichertem Modus zu starten und auch mit Linux. Das mit der Systemwiederherstellung klappt nicht. Ich weiss aber nicht warum. Na ja, das ist jetzt so wieso schon egal, da ich eine Windows-reinstallation gemacht habe.

mfg AnotherGuyver


----------



## GraveYard (16. August 2004)

Hi Kollege. Ich hatte auch mal so ein problem nur mit Rallye racing 2000 oder so ähnlich, dieses game hat sich bei der Installation aufgehängt. Startete auch den rechner neu und  Rienne va plus - nix geht mehr  
Aber dank des Dos Modus bei win 98, konnte ich das Betriebssystem überlisten.
Ich benannte die dateien: "User.dat" und "system.dat" im windows verzeichnis um, danach kopierte ich die system.1st in das windows verzeichnis unter den namen "system.dat"  Windows glaubte nun die installation wäre abgeschlossen und muss nun neu starten. Beim start hatte es noch hingeschrieben die systemregistrierung hat einen Fehler; neustart und Voi la alles war wieder beim alten


----------



## docsnyder08 (16. August 2004)

hatte ich auch mal...
nach langem frust hab ich den grafiktreiber im abgesicherten modus de- und danach wieder neu installiert. ging wieder..


----------



## Stranger007 (24. August 2004)

docsnyder08 am 16.08.2004 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> hatte ich auch mal...
> nach langem frust hab ich den grafiktreiber im abgesicherten modus de- und danach wieder neu installiert. ging wieder..




Ich hatte dasselbe Problem seit ich den Nvidia Treiber 61.76 (WinME) installiert hatte!

Dieser OFFIZIELLE Treiber ist echt das aller Letzte!!!  
Wie konnte NVIDIA sowas nur übersehen??

Naja, hab ne ältere Version draufgemacht und seitdem ist das Problem gelöst!


----------

